# Ulster Bank paying me more than FSO award



## notabene (22 Dec 2017)

Package & cheque collected from Ulster Bsnk this afternoon. Calculations accounted for both time with Ulster & AIB. They were about what I had worked out myself. Payment through FSO subtracted from overall amount. Will be appealing the compensation figure, frankly, it’s paltry. Will have to discuss return of mortgage in January but from a quick discussion they are happy to take it back if that’s what I want - so a good positive step in the right direction I think


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Dec 2017)

Notabene

Well done. You well deserve it for the persistent way you have pursued your case. 

Brendan


----------



## Gerard123 (30 Dec 2017)

Well done. Quick question. Was this an ulster bank or former first active mortgage. As far as I can see former first active customers have not seen much progress. I contacted central bank again though they simply referred me to the bank again.


----------



## notabene (30 Dec 2017)

Thanks Brendan! And for all of your help too


----------



## notabene (30 Dec 2017)

@Gerard123 it was originally with Ulster Bank - hopefully they’ll follow through with the same method for first active customers


----------

